# VGA for ATI RADEON 7500



## mamula_avto (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok, I have compaq laptop evo N800 c and recently formatted and reinstalled windows xp (because of viruses)

but new xp didn't install VGA and it got me stuck. tried to look up for the driver on internet but in the end of installation all of the drives say:

INF error
Setup was unable to complete the installation
Try to setup your display adapter with a standard VGA driver before running setup.

but which is standard vga driver, I have no driver.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

OK this is slightly tricky. But I'll cut to the chase.

ATI has two different sets of reference drivers. One is for OEM's and the other is for the retail card they produce.

http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/radeon-prer300-xp.html
That is the WDM driver but I almost guarantee that will not support mobility.

The link for their mobility support page is:
http://ati.amd.com/online/customercareportal/mobility.html

As far as Compaq is concerned. They have two versions of the softpaq. One updated for 2005 and one for 2004
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=PSG_I22859-107649
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=hb-21505-1

if your system has VGA as the current video card. You may need to go into system devices and look for a yellow exclamation mark for Unknown Device or unknown VGA adapter, etc. You would then right click on it, and proceed with updating the driver. Point to where you extracted the ATI download. If you aren't a techie, just use the included setup or install.exe file included in the download.

I gave you a few resources to try. I am hoping one of those can help you out. Let us know!

Now having the compaq makes there more of a twist. Sometimes, the softpaqs that compaq puts out are specifically made just for that computer and the reference chipset drivers won't work from ATI.




mamula_avto said:


> Ok, I have compaq laptop evo N800 c and recently formatted and reinstalled windows xp (because of viruses)
> 
> but new xp didn't install VGA and it got me stuck. tried to look up for the driver on internet but in the end of installation all of the drives say:
> 
> ...


----------

